# ati-drivers 8.30.3 released

## numerodix

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=576&num=1

The new driver now support xvideo on my X1300 card wohoo! Not in portage yet, but using ATI's installer works fine. Just unmerge ati-drivers first, or you might get the same bug I did (driver wouldn't load).

----------

## Babali

It's cool to support xv, but is it really usefull ?

----------

## numerodix

Well, it's pretty much the fastest video output, isn't it? Hardware scaling of video output is a nice thing.

----------

## zxy

what about aiglx support?

----------

## prymitive

I'm getting segfaults when trying to run opengl with this version.

----------

## numerodix

 *zxy wrote:*   

> what about aiglx support?

 

none

----------

## zietbukuel

I'm sick of ATI and their shitty drivers...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Cryssli

@prymitive

So do I.

glxgears -> segfault

glx_info -> segfault

After adding a symbolic link to fglrx_?.so I also get this:

```

(EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so

: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

```

----------

## zietbukuel

Add this to your ServerLayout section:

```
Option         "AIGLX"  "false"
```

Restart X.

----------

## Laser556

I'm also getting segfaults with gl-apps..

AIGLX was already disabled..

Is it working for anyone?

----------

## Cryssli

@zietbukuel

Thank you, but still no acceleration

----------

## Babali

Ok so if this driver sucks they will submit a new one soon ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Cryssli

Hm. We should wait for the ebuild is just one day old.

----------

## zietbukuel

It's already in portage!

----------

## dd2k

Just installed from portage. Segfaults as well. Looks like ati doesn't like gentoo.

----------

## stephen_in_nz

I think its related to the libGL library also being replaced ... try the ATI installer - sorted it for me.

stephen

----------

## Babali

8.30.3-r1 in portage !

----------

## meyert

It seems to be a problem with your "libGL.so" file.

Please do a "eselect opengl set ati". And make sure /usr/lib/libGL* looks like this:

$ ls -ld /usr/lib/libGL*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    756 10. Nov 19:32 /usr/lib/libGL.la

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     34 10. Nov 19:32 /usr/lib/libGL.so -> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so

There must be not any other libGL file like "libGL.so.1" or something like this, only the soft link from the libGL to /usr/lib/opengl/ati...

For the XVideo support to work, you also have to have 3d support. it seems that the hardware acceleration is done by the 3d part of the gpu. So you must disable composition in the X server (till version 8.30.3 you have to decide between composition and opengl support).

Once and a while the XVideo support is abending in programs like xine. then you will get an dmesg entry like this:

"[fglrx:create_buffer_queue] *ERROR* aperture == NULL"

After that XVideo is not accelerated anymore, you should then restart your X server.

----------

## Disparu

I have th same problem, what do i do about the extra symlinks that you said I shouldnt have?

----------

